# Pregnant?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks bred to me, but that obviously may not be the case, considering her age. Hard to tell under all that winter fuzz. Keep us updated when the vet's back in town to check her out!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL, most definitely. Wouldn't THAT be a surprise?

But it could also be due to age/hay belly.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

she kinda looks that mare that just foaled at the farm i board at. The owners thought she just had a grass belly but to me just seemed to big to be just fat from grass that bearly has grass in it. and then 2 weeks ago she stayed on the far end of this huge field where no one could see her and then at the end of the week she came back down to the main with baby in tow lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You want to know? Call a vet. 

The only way for people on a forum to tell from pictures if a mare is bred is if there are feet on their way out of the mare...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> You want to know? Call a vet.
> 
> The only way for people on a forum to tell from pictures if a mare is bred is if there are feet on their way out of the mare...


Obviously that's the only way for confirmation. I was asking opinion.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> You want to know? Call a vet.
> 
> The only way for people on a forum to tell from pictures if a mare is bred is if there are feet on their way out of the mare...


In the original post, she says that her vet is out of town.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And I gave my opinion.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow ND-its not like WS is new around here and doesn't know that already-really? Have a bad day or what?
She is not at all like some f the "preggers" posters for sure.

And-WS-as an older female, like your mare-I send my condolences. Just when we think the kids are grown and gone-one night of fun bites us in the butt.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope, she's not new, but what makes her any different than the many other posters that receive that exact same answer? Nothing. She doesn't want to call a different vet and find out for sure, that's her choice. My answer and opinion is still the same. Pictures will _not_ tell you if a horse is pregnant or not unless that horse is in labor and a foal is on the way out.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

It kinda looks like a baby bump to me... But if I consider her age, it's hard to say. When your vet comes back please let us know if she is preggo or not!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Nope, she's not new, but what makes her any different than the many other posters that receive that exact same answer? Nothing. She doesn't want to call a different vet and find out for sure, that's her choice. My answer and opinion is still the same. Pictures will _not_ tell you if a horse is pregnant or not unless that horse is in labor and a foal is on the way out.


The only other vet around here I wouldn't have inspect a dead dog. I don't think two weeks will matter much at this point either way. I'm not asking anyone to tell me whether or NOT she is, just what they think.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

ND-did you miss the just of the post? The way I took it the OP will call the vet when he is back in town. Horse is getting a good diet. No emergency to know. OP is just having some fun with it. Lighten up.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

She looks to me either pregnant or an older horse with insulin resistance... 

I just recently started doing research about IR, and it seems that she's showing some of the signs of it. If the pregnancy test comes back negative, that is the next thing I would have the vet check while he's there. 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Nope, she's not new, but what makes her any different than the many other posters that receive that exact same answer? Nothing. She doesn't want to call a different vet and find out for sure, that's her choice. My answer and opinion is still the same. Pictures will _not_ tell you if a horse is pregnant or not unless that horse is in labor and a foal is on the way out.


No need to be rude, she is obviously going to call the vet when they get back in town. Why should she aska diffrent vet? The mare's not dieing, and is beeing feed like she is prego just incase. I don't get what the big deal is. :roll:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Wow ND-its not like WS is new around here and doesn't know that already-really? Have a bad day or what?
> She is not at all like some f the "preggers" posters for sure.
> 
> And-WS-as an older female, like your mare-I send my condolences. Just when we think the kids are grown and gone-one night of fun bites us in the butt.


Haha thanks! I'd actually be pretty stoked! But, without confirmation right now, I'm going to think wishful thinking, so to keep any potential excitement away.. Lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> ND-did you miss the just of the post? The way I took it the OP will call the vet when he is back in town. Horse is getting a good diet. No emergency to know. OP is just having some fun with it. Lighten up.


She, actually. But yes, you have the rest correct. ;-)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Haha thanks! I'd actually be pretty stoked! But, without confirmation right now, I'm going to think wishful thinking, so to keep any potential excitement away.. Lol


Keep us posted!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just FYI, if you all look back in other threads like this I post the exact same thing about calling the vet. Doesn't matter who the poster is. No hostility. But if you read it that way so be it, not my problem.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So I guess you just paste and copy with no thought to who the OP is? You see Pregnant-you post vet. Sort of in automatic, huh? Interesting.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, a late stallion report of a nine day exposure if she is preggers 

When was her last foal? Seen any baby activity? Keep us posted 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I obvisouly think she is since I am the one who originally thought she was. She has maintianed a healthy weight the whole time but she just keeps getting a bigger and bigger belly. She is happy, very healthy, in great spirts and is on very high quality feed. She is currently at my house for boarding and both me and my husband have experience with both broodmares AND foaling. 

The vet will be out to check here in the meantime we were CURIOUS as to what others thought. I think she is in foal, and I hope she is as well. In the meantime she will continue to get the same care she is getting now, she is with the rest of the older broodmares and as far as care goes nothing will change if she is in foal. 

So you guys wanna start bets to see if she is in foal?!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking more carefully at the picture of her hind end, she is very lopsided. More sticks out to the right by quite a bit with the camera and horse being in a centered position, which leads me to believe even more that she is pregnant. So my bet would be: yes, more than likely I think she could be pregnant 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Draco, I got Affection years ago. Her last foal would have been probably '05? I had a stallion but never bred her because they both had weak hips (I think). I was hoping to breed her to my Echao son for a last foal, but if Hotshot got her that'd be better. Least I'd have something out of that deal! But... I don't want to get too excited. 
I haven't seen her so I don't know about movement - FGR is the girl for that! But the right sidedness is what is on my mind.... Oui... LOL


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Place my bet on pregnant, however I lost the last bet. Who's the daddy?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

My bet also is she's pregnant! If not those pictures are very convincing! Do you have any pics of the possible daddy?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, daddy pics are a must!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks like a mare well on her way to having a baby to me too! A grass belly wouldn't be all lopsided like that. Hopefully, we will be able to congratulate you on not loosing everything on that stallion deal, what a shame!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope your right this time!
Here is a link to the possible daddys page. DLH Strikeit Rich


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, hes a pretty boy! Looks like it would be a nice foal! I know nothing about arabians, but how is your mare bred? Has she done anything in her life?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I THINK I saw baby movement. 

Last year a mare of mine ultra sounded open and she got a huge belly, and I REALLY wanted her to be in foal. I was so so convinced I saw a baby move but then when the vet came out to palp her turns out she was in fact open. Sooo I hate saying if I see baby movement or not. 

A bunch of my fellow reining breeders conviced me to try some witchery type tests and they all say she is in foal with a FILLY! I did the test on the other bred mare here and it says she is having a filly as well, and all my other mares say open, they all ultrasounded open as well.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, hes a pretty boy! Looks like it would be a nice foal! I know nothing about arabians, but how is your mare bred? Has she done anything in her life?


Thanks! He was lovely. I had a lot of plans for him, too. Too bad it was so short..  

Affection was shown successfully in Halter, right up to a Top Three in Scottsdale. 
Her pedigree is old, old pedigree, which I just love. Chiefs Affection Arabian

Affection as a three year old -


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> I THINK I saw baby movement.
> 
> Last year a mare of mine ultra sounded open and she got a huge belly, and I REALLY wanted her to be in foal. I was so so convinced I saw a baby move but then when the vet came out to palp her turns out she was in fact open. Sooo I hate saying if I see baby movement or not.
> 
> A bunch of my fellow reining breeders conviced me to try some witchery type tests and they all say she is in foal with a FILLY! I did the test on the other bred mare here and it says she is having a filly as well, and all my other mares say open, they all ultrasounded open as well.


That's still frustrating about Gunnie! I'm praying she catches with Flash this year. 
If not, maybe we'll have to try Reed.  

Do you have a link to these tests? ABN people are curious. LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha tell them to google "Nail Test for horses" I tried different forms of it on her. First time I have done it.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm no expert but she looks bred to me! Possible daddy is gorgeous!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Haha tell them to google "Nail Test for horses" I tried different forms of it on her. First time I have done it.


HAHA
Okay, that's just freaking weird.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Danggit, I think that cross would be phenominal!!!! They are both stunning, I love that pic of your mare!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She still is a stunning mare. Pictures don't do her justice, she is one of the best looking arabs I have seen. I actually like this mare and that says a lot since I am not at all a fan of arabs.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Me either FG, but I am really hoping she is in foal-it would be an awesome baby, and especially nice since daddy is no longer around.:-(


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She certainly looks like she could be. I'll cross my fingers for you WS that she's in foal, what a bright spot that would be given the tragic loss of the stud. Please let us know when you find out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Now that my leg stopped twitching and I got to the end of the post.... Nd, did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed yesterday?...

Anywho, I would place a bet.. remember what happened with the possible mule baby? She wasn't pregnant and sure looked a bit like she did. Though.. my guess here is it sure looks like it. Can't wait for the vet to get out and to tell us, because as someone said earlier she looks lopsided.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been following this thread religiously... And the whole "call the vet" argument was a given. When I read the title I was like "uh oh!" Haha, but given the information that the OP has provided, what is the harm in waiting a week for the vet? Really? 

And I am really really curious to find out about this mare and possible foal. Is it really possible for horses to breed through a fence? Was there any other exposure within those 9 days?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> I have been following this thread religiously... And the whole "call the vet" argument was a given. When I read the title I was like "uh oh!" Haha, but given the information that the OP has provided, what is the harm in waiting a week for the vet? Really?
> 
> And I am really really curious to find out about this mare and possible foal. Is it really possible for horses to breed through a fence? Was there any other exposure within those 9 days?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To answer your question - yes, it is entirely possible for them to breed through fences, etc.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

themacpack said:


> To answer your question - yes, it is entirely possible for them to breed through fences, etc.


Goes back to "Where there is a will, there is a way." 

Though Sarah, I thought the same at the title, but the information the OP gave showed it wasn't another " Is my mare pregnant, I'm not getting a vet out." issue.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No the mare was never exposed to the stallion other than they were able to meet at the fence. WS wasn't going to breed him that early in the year and then due to his sudden death he was never able to cover any of her mares. He was in a 6 foot high pipe and cable fence...but he had a LOT of will so it is possible. Seems unlikily and that is why I sat for months watching her gain weight and kept saying "No way it's possible." But with the lopsided belly and how big it's getting now I think it may just have been possible. 

And BTW there is NO harm on waiting to get the vet out since she requires no immediate attention for the vet at this point, if she does require immediate attention I will haul her into the specialized vet an hour away or will call him out for an emergency.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the vet back in town? Wondering what the results are 

Has she had any changes? Bagging up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Subbing in -I want to know the outcome. If she is it should be an awesome foal.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

The possible Daddy is gorgeous! Love the mare too! She looks fat and more than likely pregnant! As many others have said, she does look lopsided. :lol: If there is a possible foal! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I want to know the results as well so subbing 

I'm betting on preggers ;p


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> And I am really really curious to find out about this mare and possible foal. Is it really possible for horses to breed through a fence? Was there any other exposure within those 9 days?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Definitely possible haha My trainer had a stallion in a roundpen in the corner of a field and had 4-5 mares turned out in said field... 11 months later we had 2 foals haha if the guy could breed through a ROUND PEN (good 7' high welded panels!) I would definitely believe breeding over a pasture fence lol


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Have you found out yet? 
I'm dying to know! That mare is lovely and SO adorable in her winter coat. 
I sure hope she's preggo!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

There has been some issues with the vet, so she hasnt been checked yet. She is all over the place tho. Big and baggy, then no bag and no belly.... Tiffanny is sort of on the fence now, and beginning to think she was having a sort of false pregnancy - maybe leeching off my other mare that is in foal... :-|
I'll be home in a week and a half and will head down to see the old gal - both of em I guess!
But, as it sits, not too hopeful.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, if she does turn out to be in foal, that baby will need a very unique name due to the unexpected series of events that led to being the last of the sire's progeny. 

Still hoping she is pregnant, just with some unbalanced hormones from age 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well....She does look pretty chunky and low...BUT also realize that the same people that are telling you your mare is bred are the same people who told me my gelding was bred a week ago... that's my opinion..to be positive, until feet are showing, get your vet out..

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/maybe-baby-112590/


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Well....She does look pretty chunky and low...BUT also realize that the same people that are telling you your mare is bred are the same people who told me my gelding was bred a week ago... that's my opinion..to be positive, until feet are showing, get your vet out..
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/maybe-baby-112590/


Well, in my own defense, I only glanced at the picture of your gelding and the thread was pages long and it seemed as though everyone was agreeing that he was pregnant, and I believed your story of the donkey. -I did mention other possibilities that could cause that belly to be something other than mule :lol:

So I figured why not, it's possible, after all, there was another foaling thread that was the result of the mare escaping. Too bad that didn't have a happy ending, it would have been a beautiful little filly to watch grow up. 

I am just unfamiliar with a hay belly being lopsided, but a false pregnancy might do that. It doesn't hurt to hope for the possibility given the circumstances here.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sunny, I think I had one of the best laughs in that thread when you said he had an over eating disorder..


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Awwww, fingers crossed for you! This sounds EXACTLY like a situation here almost year ago, where a well known breeder of Morabs lost her precious beautiful Polish Arab stallion after a routine teeth floating - he had an allergic reaction and died before the vet could return. She hadn't bred him again to her Morgan mare because she was 24 years old! They'd already had 3 or 4 amazing foals who have become endurance champions.

Well turns out Perdition left a little surprise for her! At one point he'd gotten out, and she didn't think he'd covered anything but exactly 11 months later, Carousel had a surprise for her! She named the filly Brief Encounter. They were featured on our latest issue of Horse Country magazine!

Horse Country Magazine Manitoba Canada (the left hand photo of the chestnut mare and peeking bay filly, who actually shed out chestnut like all her siblings!)


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Brief Encounter. I LOVE that name for that situation!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is she preggers?  Congrats if she is, sorry for your loss, but he may have a delayed gift for you


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh I cannot wait to hear the end of this story......
I think she is.


----------

